# 21 to buy an AR?  The ignorance of Democrats and the anti-gun left.



## M14 Shooter (Jun 9, 2022)

> The House passed a wide-ranging gun control bill Wednesday in response to recent mass shootings in Buffalo, New York, and Uvalde, Texas, that would raise the age limit for purchasing a semi-automatic rifle and prohibit the sale of ammunition magazines with a capacity of more than 15 rounds.











						The House passes a gun control bill in response to the Buffalo and Uvalde shootings
					

It has almost no chance of becoming law as the Senate pursues negotiations focused on improving mental health programs, bolstering school security and enhancing background checks.




					www.npr.org
				




The house passed a bill that raises the age to buy semi-automatic rifles to 21.
It has no chance in the Senate, but if it does pass, let's consider this for a moment:

You need to be 21 to buy an AR15.
You only need to be 18 to buy an M16. Or M60.  or M2HB  Or XM134.

Irony?  Ignorance?  Idiocy?
You decide.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 9, 2022)

I guess I'm of the opinion that it's window dressing that will have near zero effect on stopping the school shootings. It's more about patting themselves on the back to show they "did something" even though the something does not address the root causes of what makes these individuals want to commit these horrific acts. Take away the AR-15s and they will learn how to make a bomb and blow up an entire classroom instead. Or just plow into a bunch of kids at recess with their car. Crazy will find a way.


----------



## Donald H (Jun 9, 2022)

This is an acknowledgment of there being a critical age in young men at which their maturity eclipses their tendency to act out their feeling with violence.

They don't lose their American 'culture' of violence when they turn 21, but they do lose the childlike impulse to act out, in most cases.

In fairness to the pro-gun lobby, the same remedy would most likely save a disproportionat number of deaths and injuries in car accidents.

There's a tossup decision to be made in both cases of guns and cars. Some decision needs to be made on the guns issue quite obviously. nearly 225 mass shootings in America by June has reached a point of unacceptable!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 9, 2022)

Donald H said:


> This is an acknowledgment of there being a critical age in young men at which their maturity eclipses their tendency to act out their feeling with violence.


No.  Its an unsupportable accusation, and an unnecessary and ineffective restriction on the law abiding.


----------



## Donald H (Jun 9, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> I guess I'm of the opinion that it's window dressing that will have near zero effect on stopping the school shootings. It's more about patting themselves on the back to show they "did something" even though the something does not address the root causes of what makes these individuals want to commit these horrific acts. Take away the AR-15s and they will learn how to make a bomb and blow up an entire classroom instead. Or just plow into a bunch of kids at recess with their car. Crazy will find a way.


Yes, in fact the 'culture' of wars and killing is deeply embedded and so that's what you are actually alluding to but not coming to grips to state it. 

Take their guns and they'll use a bomb!
Not really true but illustrative of the real problem!


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 9, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> You need to be 21 to buy an AR15.
> You only need to be 18 to buy an M16. Or M60.  or M2HB  Or XM134.
> Irony?  Ignorance?  Idiocy?



Pure idiocy.  Of all the above, the AR is the least attractive to me.  This is all about school shooting, right?  So what do all high-school kids have in common?  They graduate at the age of 18, so, they could have accomplished as much by simply adding one year and making ARs limited to 19 and beyond.

Ever hear of a 19 year old graduate coming back to shoot up his old high school?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 9, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Pure idiocy.  Of all the above, the AR is the least attractive to me.  This is all about school shooting, right?  So what do all high-school kids have in common?  They graduate at the age of 18, so, they could have accomplished as much by simply adding one year and making ARs limited to 19 and beyond.
> 
> Ever hear of a 19 year old graduate coming back to shoot up his old high school?


Never mind the fact that every school shooting in the US could have been equally perpetrated by someone with a pump-action shotgun.
The Democrats don't give a hoot in hell about saving kids - they want the guns.


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jun 9, 2022)

So at 18 our govt can draft them, pop a gun in the hands & send them into another foreign meat grinder war to kill for our country but they are too immature to own a gun otherwise?
Why exactly? Because the govt does such a bang up job teaching youngsters? Because you need a drill sergeant in your face to understand proper use of a weapon?

Irony is totally lost on the corrupt morons in DC


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 9, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Yes, in fact the 'culture' of wars and killing is deeply embedded and so that's what you are actually alluding to but not coming to grips to state it.
> 
> Take their guns and they'll use a bomb!
> Not really true but illustrative of the real problem!


Your reply is vague, can you be more clear? Are you saying the root cause of the mass shootings is NOT the shooters themselves? What specifically did I state that is incorrect in your opinion?


----------



## Donald H (Jun 9, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Your reply is vague, can you be more clear? Are you saying the root cause of the mass shootings is NOT the shooters themselves? What specifically did I state that is incorrect in your opinion?


I've been clear a dozen times but I don't mind repeating it again for you, because I see it as being asked in good faith.

America's gun violence and mass shootings are the result of the culture of continuous wars and killing. That's also Michael Moore's main message. And fwiw, the huge popularity of violent video games is due to the culture of war.

The mass shooters even dress up in their camo costumes and buy themselves the best facsimile of a military weapon they can get their hands on.

I've taken another chance with you. Don't betray that again!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 9, 2022)

Donald H said:


> America's gun violence and mass shootings are the result of the culture of continuous wars and killing.


This is where I ask you to demonstrate your claim to be true; you will respond by tucking your tail and running away.
Like you always do.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 9, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I've been clear a dozen times but I don't mind repeating it again for you, because I see it as being asked in good faith.
> 
> America's gun violence and mass shootings are the result of the culture of continuous wars and killing. That's also Michael Moore's main message. And fwiw, the huge popularity of violent video games is due to the culture of war.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that there is a glorification of warfare and shooting violence in video games. However I see that as a *contributor* to an already very disturbed individual. I'm looking for root causes that drive a child to think it's a good idea to empty magazines into defenseless children. You have sunk to a very very dark place to do that.  I contend that is due to a dangerous cocktail of a broken home, loneliness/isolation, bullying, years of prescribed narcotics, and possibly years of desensitization due to first person shooter games.


----------



## Donald H (Jun 9, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> I agree with you that there is a glorification of warfare and shooting violence in video games. However I see that as a *contributor* to an already very disturbed individual. I'm looking for root causes that drive a child to think it's a good idea to empty magazines into defenseless children. You have sunk to a very very dark place to do that.  I contend that is due to a dangerous cocktail of a broken home, loneliness/isolation, bullying, years of prescribed narcotics, and possibly years of desensitization due to first person shooter games.


I don't disagree with the points you've made.
I don't get what you're suggesting is a 'very dark place?

Which comes first, the video games or the culture of war that makes them so popular. I'm suggesting that the law of supply and demand applies.
I'm not adamant, as it's a secondary issue IMO.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 9, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I don't disagree with the points you've made.
> I don't get what you're suggesting is a 'very dark place?
> 
> Which comes first, the video games or the culture of war that makes them so popular. I'm suggesting that the law of supply and demand applies.
> I'm not adamant, as it's a secondary issue IMO.


I mean a mental state that some people get to where they are overcome by hopelessness, anger and despair. That occurs over a period of years and is due to a confluence of multiple problems not just one single issue. 
As always JMO.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 9, 2022)

Ban the AR and the more destructive shotgun will become the weapon of choice. This stupidity simply ignores the real problem, depraved assholes who don't care about human life or ineffectual laws.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 9, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Ban the AR and the more destructive shotgun will become the weapon of choice. This stupidity simply ignores the real problem, depraved assholes who don't care about human life or ineffectual laws.


You assume the intent is to address the problem.
In reality, it's to place as many limits as possible on the exercise of the right to keep and bear arms by the law abiding.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 9, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> You assume the intent is to address the problem.
> In reality, it's to place as many limits as possible on the exercise of the right to keep and bear arms by the law abiding.


To solve the problem would be to look at all the failures of liberal social policies. Never happen.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 9, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The House passes a gun control bill in response to the Buffalo and Uvalde shootings
> 
> 
> It has almost no chance of becoming law as the Senate pursues negotiations focused on improving mental health programs, bolstering school security and enhancing background checks.
> ...


Those are all Title II fully automatic weapons, which are already heavily regulated to the point that we almost never see them on the streets.

But I think you're probably right in that, at least as long as the filibuster stands, it doesn't have a snowball's chance in the Senate.


----------



## jwoodie (Jun 9, 2022)

We need to harden schools and have armed staff on duty.  The Feds can't raise the age to purchase guns unless they raise the age of majority.  Otherwise, it is up to each state.  Vilifying the AR-15 (because of its appearance) is merely the first part of a scheme to create a banned weapons list that can easily be expanded in the future.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jun 9, 2022)

Donald H said:


> This is an acknowledgment of there being a critical age in young men at which their maturity eclipses their tendency to act out their feeling with violence.
> 
> They don't lose their American 'culture' of violence when they turn 21, but they do lose the childlike impulse to act out, in most cases.
> 
> ...



Medically the age for anything should be raised to at least over 25, then, if that is the criterion. /And, there are no longer any excuses to not bring back literacy tests,  and adding a civics test, both in English, in order to register to vote.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 10, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> To solve the problem would be to look at all the failures of liberal social policies. Never happen.


Not just their policies but their argument in general -- who are you to judge the way other people live?!?!!?!??!?!?!
Well, when the way other people live leads to the violence we see, I am more than happy to be the one to judge.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jun 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The House passes a gun control bill in response to the Buffalo and Uvalde shootings
> 
> 
> It has almost no chance of becoming law as the Senate pursues negotiations focused on improving mental health programs, bolstering school security and enhancing background checks.
> ...


IMHO,  it should be ILLEGAL to buy any of them.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 12, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The House passes a gun control bill in response to the Buffalo and Uvalde shootings
> 
> 
> It has almost no chance of becoming law as the Senate pursues negotiations focused on improving mental health programs, bolstering school security and enhancing background checks.
> ...


It's ignorance. You need a safe fun culture and reasonable types of guns. Most Americans don't understand this concept.





__





						UK gun laws
					

Gun laws - what responsible UK shooters need to know    Interesting reading down some UK gun laws and a couple stood out -  7. Young Shots who have a shotgun certificate of their own can borrow a shotgun for up to 72 hours.  As there's no age restriction on shotgun certificates, even 9 year olds...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## miketx (Jun 22, 2022)

Dang! This queer inadvertantly puts forth an argument for other countries to have a 2nd amendment!


----------



## miketx (Jun 22, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> IMHO,  it should be ILLEGAL to buy any of them.


Typical commie response. Come get them.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jun 22, 2022)

miketx said:


> Typical commie response. Come get them.


If Marshall law comes, everyone's guns will be confiscated. And you won't be able to refuse.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 22, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> If Marshall law comes, everyone's guns will be confiscated. And you won't be able to refuse.


Martial.
The government will run out of people before that happens.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jun 22, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Martial.
> The government will run out of people before that happens.


Don't bet on that.


----------



## miketx (Jun 22, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> If Marshall law comes, everyone's guns will be confiscated. And you won't be able to refuse.


Lol, watch me refuse commie. The jack boots will have to kill me, but I won't go without a fight.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Jun 22, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The House passes a gun control bill in response to the Buffalo and Uvalde shootings
> 
> 
> It has almost no chance of becoming law as the Senate pursues negotiations focused on improving mental health programs, bolstering school security and enhancing background checks.
> ...



There's a lot more paperwork for an M16, isn't there?  

Either way the Second Amendment cannot be infringed so it's a moot point.  We need to let everyone of all ages have access to guns to protect themselves from all the loons running around with guns.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Jun 22, 2022)

miketx said:


> Watch me refuse commie.



You can refuse for a short while.  It is largely a fantasy that you'd be able to hold out very long against the US government.  Ruby Ridge and Waco are good examples.


----------



## Failzero (Jun 22, 2022)

14 to get an Abortion without Parental consent or Police Notification


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 22, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Don't bet on that.


Every time.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 22, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> There's a lot more paperwork for an M16, isn't there?


Irrelevant to the point.


----------



## miketx (Jun 22, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> If Marshall law comes, everyone's guns will be confiscated. And you won't be able to refuse.


How come you commies can't spell?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 22, 2022)

miketx said:


> How come you commies can't spell?


They can.  They just don't know the correct term.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Jun 22, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Irrelevant to the point.



Not really.  When we are talking about hurdles you indicated that the arbitrary age hurdle is irrational because it doesn't apply to more dangerous weapons (full auto M16).  As such it is a DIFFERENT hurdle which would probably more than offset the lower age.

(I know, too complex and I'll have to explain this over and over and over).


----------



## miketx (Jun 22, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> They can.  They just don't know the correct term.


And here I thought they knew everything!


----------



## Failzero (Jun 22, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Irrelevant to the point.


Not a lot of paperwork for a Clone of an M16 . ( But a real deal Full Auto one needs a Tax Stamp and class 3 )


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 22, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Not a lot of paperwork for a Clone of an M16 . ( But a real deal Full Auto one needs a Tax Stamp and class 3 )


Which is...  irrelevant to the point.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Jun 22, 2022)

miketx said:


> How come you commies can't spell?





M14 Shooter said:


> They can.  They just don't know the correct term.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 22, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Not really.


Yes.  Really.

The fact you need more paperwork - a fingerprint card and 2 pictures - does not in any way make any difference to what I said; the only "hurdle" created here is a $200 tax stamp and the length of time it takes to complete the background check.
The legal access based on age is the key here, not the minuscule "hurdle" of a little bit of bureaucracy.

 Fact remains, that if left gets their way, an 18yr old will not be able to buy an 'assault weapon', but can buy an assault rifle.


----------



## Failzero (Jun 22, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Which is...  irrelevant to the point.


Unless you live in Ca.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jun 22, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Every time.


OK.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jun 22, 2022)

miketx said:


> How come you commies can't spell?


It's easier to communicate with ignorant people when you misspell words.
Does that make sense?


----------



## miketx (Jun 22, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> It's easier to communicate with ignorant people when you misspell words.
> Does that make sense?


Nothing you lying vermin say makes sense.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jun 22, 2022)

miketx said:


> Nothing you lying vermin say makes sense.


Because you are IGNORANT.


----------



## miketx (Jun 22, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Because you are IGNORANT.


You're a lying commie traitor. Can't even spell martial law. Who's ignorant liar?


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jun 22, 2022)

miketx said:


> You're a lying commie traitor. Can't even spell martial law. Who's ignorant liar?


YOU are ignorant. And I'm going to put you on IGNORE.
Have a nice evening.


----------



## miketx (Jun 22, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> YOU are ignorant. And I'm going to put you on IGNORE.
> Have a nice evening.


Drop dead commie.


----------



## Bezukhov (Jun 22, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The House passes a gun control bill in response to the Buffalo and Uvalde shootings
> 
> 
> It has almost no chance of becoming law as the Senate pursues negotiations focused on improving mental health programs, bolstering school security and enhancing background checks.
> ...


I thought I heard somewhere that Republicans want to let fetuses carry firearms an an anti-abortion measure.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 9, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You need a safe fun culture and reasonable types of guns.


A problem. “Reasonable types of guns” is a nebulous comment For most. What’s reasonable for most people is no “easy“ access for criminals, kids and mentally unfit for anyone.
That seems totally unreasonable to the gun a holics who want easy access of any weapon to anyone.

UNREGULATED Private gun sales are the reason there are more guns the. People in the US.

The gun crowd wants civilians to have weapons they can use to defend themselves from police. 
Really ? Only criminals think that way.

Police have upgraded their weaponry over the decades to respond to public weaponry that likes to mimic those used by the military.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 9, 2022)

Bezukhov said:


> I thought I heard somewhere that Republicans want to let fetuses carry firearms an an anti-abortion measure.


Sounds like them.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 9, 2022)

miketx said:


> And here I thought they knew everything!


Compared to right wingers, that’s true.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 9, 2022)

miketx said:


> View attachment 660934
> 
> Dang! This queer inadvertantly puts forth an argument for other countries to have a 2nd amendment!


Yah. The 2a that provides for and mandates a well regulated militia. There is nothing in the 2a that says a PERSON has an individual right to bear arms. Nothing. It says PEOPLE. That’s a collective or group of persons. Having a few well regulated in a militia armed, is all that’s required by the constitution.


----------



## miketx (Jul 9, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yah. The 2a that provides for and mandates a well regulated militia. There is nothing in the 2a that says a PERSON has an individual right to bear arms. Nothing. It says PEOPLE. That’s a collective or group of persons. Having a few well regulated in a militia armed, is all that’s required by the constitution.


Now this liar says people aren't persons. Can you be a bigger liar?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 9, 2022)

miketx said:


> Now this liar says people aren't persons. Can you be a bigger liar?


Yes, as he proves every day.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 9, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> A problem. “Reasonable types of guns” is a nebulous comment For most. What’s reasonable for most people is no “easy“ access for criminals, kids and mentally unfit for anyone.
> That seems totally unreasonable to the gun a holics who want easy access of any weapon to anyone.
> 
> UNREGULATED Private gun sales are the reason there are more guns the. People in the US.
> ...


Reasonable guns, go and look up UK gun laws.


----------



## miketx (Jul 9, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Sounds like them.


Two insane lying traitors. But that may keep you from murdering them.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 9, 2022)

miketx said:


> Now this liar says people aren't persons. Can you be a bigger liar?


You didn’t take English in school as a first language did you.
Anyone who thinks that every person in the United States should be well armed is stupid. As a people, group or class , we should be well armed.
Obviously, there are many persons in a group that should not be, ie, felons, children etc. That still allows the group of people to be armed, as in our well regulated militia. If you think it means every person dufus, then the next thing we do is hand out firearms to school children, the homeless and poor who can’t afford……and every walking humanoid incl. black, brown, gay, straight and even the old aged at the home. They all get firearms, FREE and without distinction.  


*The word person refers to an individual human being whereas the word people refers to the class of persons or groups of individuals. ...*


----------



## miketx (Jul 9, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You didn’t take English in school as a first language did you.
> Anyone who thinks that every person in the United States should be well armed is stupid. As a people, group or class , we should be well armed.
> Obviously, there are many persons in a group that should not be, ie, felons, children etc. That still allows the group of people to be armed, as in our well regulated militia. If you think it means every person dufus, then the next thing we do is hand out firearms to school children, the homeless and poor who can’t afford……and every walking humanoid incl. black, brown, gay, straight and even the old aged at the home. They all get firearms, FREE and without distinction.
> 
> ...


That's it traitor, never stop spewing bs.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 9, 2022)

miketx said:


> That's it traitor, never stop spewing bs.


When posting an educated person, you illiterates would think so. Who did your home work for you ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 9, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Reasonable guns, go and look up UK gun laws.


So, you think UK has the final say on “ reasonable guns“ ? Personally, because most “black powder” firearms are mostly unregulated, that would be my first choice.


----------



## miketx (Jul 9, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> When posting an educated person, you illiterates would think so. Who did your home work for you ?


Perhaps, seeing how you're so educated, you could fix the first part of your statement so it can be understood?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 9, 2022)

miketx said:


> That's it traitor, never stop spewing bs.


You hump for Trump the traitor and call others traitors ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 9, 2022)

miketx said:


> Perhaps, seeing how you're so educated, you could fix the first part of your statement so it can be understood?


You must be posting an  illiterate Humper some where else.


----------



## miketx (Jul 9, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You hump for Trump the traitor and call others traitors ?





Dagosa said:


> You must be posting another illiterate.


Damn these traitors like to spew bs.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Never mind the fact that every school shooting in the US could have been equally perpetrated by someone with a pump-action shotgun.
> The Democrats don't give a hoot in hell about saving kids - they want the guns.



Wrong.  A pump action shotgun can only hold 3 to 8 shells, 3 more if a magazine extension is attached.  An AR-15 can hold up to 30 rounds.

As far as the OP saying that other guns could be bought, sorry, but that also is incorrect.  The language on the bill states "semi automatic", not a specific model, meaning all semi automatic rifles would require a person to be 21 or older to purchase.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wrong.  A pump action shotgun can only hold 3 to 8 shells, 3 more if a magazine extension is attached.  An AR-15 can hold up to 30 rounds.


And...?
When you have all the time in the world, why does this matter?


ABikerSailor said:


> As far as the OP saying that other guns could be bought, sorry, but that also is incorrect.  The language on the bill states "semi automatic", not a specific model, meaning all semi automatic rifles would require a person to be 21 or older to purchase.


He could have bought a pump-action shotgun.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> And...?
> When you have all the time in the world, why does this matter?
> 
> He could have bought a pump-action shotgun.



Chances are that if he had a pump action shotgun, the police would have moved in on him quicker as he would have had to reload after only 3 to 11 shots with the shotgun (depending on the kind of gun and what setup he had on it).


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Chances are that if he had a pump action shotgun, the police would have moved in on him quicker...


Maybe, and only maybe - if you are hesitant to take a shot from an AR, you are at least as hesitant to take a shot from a 12g.
And this doesn't change the fact there are -dozens- of other examples where the shooter could have used a pump-action shotgun to kill as many people.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Maybe, and only maybe - if you are hesitant to take a shot from an AR, you are at least as hesitant to take a shot from a 12g.
> And this doesn't change the fact there are -dozens- of other examples where the shooter could have used a pump-action shotgun to kill as many people.



An AR has more penetrating power than a shotgun does.  And, you said "could have" used a pump action shotgun.  Got any mass shooting events you can link to where that actually happened?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> An AR has more penetrating power than a shotgun does.


A slug to the chest will break bones - the sternum and ribs - and will kill you just as dead.
What's worse,  you are likely to be in a lot more pain, for a lot longer.


ABikerSailor said:


> And, you said "could have" used a pump action shotgun.


Yes.   Any mass shooting, save for one, where an 'assault weapon' was used, a shogun could have been used to kill as many people, as the shooter had the time to reload.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Got any mass shooting events you can link to where that actually happened?


Of course I do.
Links found here:








						US mass shootings, 1982–2022: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
					

The full data set from our in-depth investigation into mass shootings.




					www.motherjones.com
				






Santa Fe High School shootingSanta Fe, TX5/18/1810 KilledPennsylvania carwash shootingMelcroft, PA1/28/184Cascade Mall shootingBurlington, WA9/23/20165Mohawk Valley shootingsHerkimer County, New York3/13/20135Carthage nursing home shootingCarthage, North Carolina3/29/20098Luigi's shootingFayetteville, North Carolina8/6/19934Lindhurst High School shootingOlivehurst, California5/1/19924Royal Oak postal shootingsRoyal Oak, Michigan11/14/19914Welding shop shootingMiami, Florida8/20/19828


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2022)

^^^^
Hates facts, and yet wishes he has some on his side.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> A slug to the chest will break bones - the sternum and ribs - and will kill you just as dead.
> What's worse,  you are likely to be in a lot more pain, for a lot longer.
> 
> Yes.   Any mass shooting, save for one, where an 'assault weapon' was used, a shogun could have been used to kill as many people, as the shooter had the time to reload.



Police listen for when a shooter is reloading, as the time spent reloading is when they like to move in since they can't shoot during that time.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Of course I do.
> Links found here:
> 
> 
> ...



That just tells about the shooting, not what kind of weapon was used.  You had specifically stated that a pump action shotgun "COULD HAVE" killed as many people as a semi automatic rifle, and I asked if you had any links where a shotgun was used to cause as much carnage as a semi automatic.  Guess you didn't understand the question the first time, which is why I specifically phrased it out in this post.  So, again, if you have any links to where a mass shooting was carried out by a shotgun (pump or otherwise) where as many people were killed, please post it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Police listen for when a shooter is reloading, as the time spent reloading is when they like to move in since they can't shoot during that time.


This does not address, must less negate, anything I said.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> That just tells about the shooting, not what kind of weapon was used.


The link I provided has that information, including links to the individual events -- which is why I provided it. 
Guess you didn't look at it.
Hint:  All examples provided are shotguns.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The link I provided has that information, including links to the individual events -- which is why I provided it.
> Guess you didn't look at it.
> Hint:  All examples provided are shotguns.



I went back and looked at the link.  Hint:  All weapons used were semi automatic rifles or handguns with the exception of 3 incidents where shotguns were used.  Guess you didn't read your own link, did you?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> I went back and looked at the link.  Hint:  All weapons used were semi automatic rifles or handguns...


^^^
This is a lie.


ABikerSailor said:


> with the exception of 3 incidents where shotguns were used.


And so, you agree your request for examples has been filled.
You're welcome.
And thus, you concede the point.
Thank you


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> ^^^
> This is a lie.
> 
> And so, you agree your request for examples has been filled.
> ...



Actually, it wasn't a lie.  When they listed the weapons used, they said either handguns or semi automatics when those weapons were used.  No, I don't agree with you, as shotguns were used in only 3 incidents,  and the injury/death rate was less with the shotguns than many of the other incidents with semi automatic rifles or handguns.   Face it, you get a higher injury rate/body count with semi automatics than you do with shotguns.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, it wasn't a lie.


It was.  The examples I provided were perpetrated with shotguns.


ABikerSailor said:


> No, I don't agree with you, as shotguns were used in only 3 incidents,


You asked for examples.  I gave them.

Every mass shooting in the US with an 'assault weapon', save one, could have been equally perpretrated with a pump-action shotgun because a pump-action shotgun is more than capable of being used to kill the same number of people in the same amount of time.
You can disagree, but you have no factual basis for doing do.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> It was.  The examples I provided were perpetrated with shotguns.
> 
> You asked for examples.  I gave them.
> 
> ...


I don't want examples, you need to demonstrate.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> It was.  The examples I provided were perpetrated with shotguns.
> 
> You asked for examples.  I gave them.
> 
> ...



All of the examples you gave in your link were done with semi automatic rifles or handguns with the exception of 3.  According to your link, out of the 133 incidents listed as mass shootings, only 3 of them were done with shotguns.  That is around 2 percent that were committed with shotguns.  And no, if shotguns had been used for all those other mass shootings, the injury/death rate would have in all probability been much less, as when the shooter stopped to reload, the police would have had a much better chance to stop them.  Why else do you think that more than one weapon was used, as well as the fact they mainly used semi automatics in those incidents?  They didn't want to have to stop to reload and wanted to throw as much ammo downrange as possible in the shortest amount of time.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> All of the examples you gave in your link were done with semi automatic rifles or handguns with the exception of 3.


The fact your statement is a lie aside, at this point it is irrelevant as I provided the examples you asked for.

Every mass shooting in the US with an 'assault weapon', save one, could have been equally perpetrated with a pump-action shotgun because *a pump-action shotgun is more than capable of being used to kill the same number of people in the same amount of time.*
You can disagree, but you have no factual basis for doing do.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> And...?
> When you have all the time in the world, why does this matter?
> 
> He could have bought a pump-action shotgun.


Big difference Between a pump shot gun and AR15. You may not be educated enough to know…..do you need help ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 11, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> All of the examples you gave in your link were done with semi automatic rifles or handguns with the exception of 3.  According to your link, out of the 133 incidents listed as mass shootings, only 3 of them were done with shotguns.  That is around 2 percent that were committed with shotguns.  And no, if shotguns had been used for all those other mass shootings, the injury/death rate would have in all probability been much less, as when the shooter stopped to reload, the police would have had a much better chance to stop them.  Why else do you think that more than one weapon was used, as well as the fact they mainly used semi automatics in those incidents?  They didn't want to have to stop to reload and wanted to throw as much ammo downrange as possible in the shortest amount of time.


Mass shooters seldom choose weapons with such high recoil. They are generally whimps like most AR15 owners.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> because *a pump-action shotgun is more than capable of being used to kill the same number of people in the same amount of time.*


Wrong. You don’t  seem to know much about firearms do you ?


----------



## Open Bolt (Jul 15, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> IMHO,  it should be ILLEGAL to buy any of them.


You sure do enjoy violating our civil liberties.

Fortunately the NRA protects us and will not allow you to do so.




Ms. Turquoise said:


> If Marshall law comes, everyone's guns will be confiscated. And you won't be able to refuse.


Sorry.  I lost all my guns in an unfortunate boating accident.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jul 15, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You need a safe fun culture and reasonable types of guns.


We already have that.




Captain Caveman said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The UK needs to change and become like we are in America.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jul 15, 2022)

miketx said:


> Lol, watch me refuse commie. The jack boots will have to kill me, but I won't go without a fight.


Oleg Volk FTW!


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 15, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Fortunately the NRA protects us and will not allow you to do so.


The NRA, managed by convicted felons. The only organization where you have to be a crook and steal from the membership before they accept you as one of theirs.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jul 15, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yah. The 2a that provides for and mandates a well regulated militia. There is nothing in the 2a that says a PERSON has an individual right to bear arms. Nothing. It says PEOPLE. That’s a collective or group of persons.


It is a group that includes the *entire* populace of the nation.




Dagosa said:


> Having a few well regulated in a militia armed, is all that’s required by the constitution.


Wrong.  The Second Amendment says that the right to keep and bear arms is held by the people, not limited to members of an organized militia.




Dagosa said:


> Wrong.


Not wrong.  M14 Shooter is correct.  A pump shotgun can kill just as many people just as fast.




Dagosa said:


> You don’t  seem to know much about firearms do you ?


You are the one who is making incorrect statements about them.


----------



## miketx (Jul 15, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The NRA, managed by convicted felons. The only organization where you have to be a crook and steal from the membership before they accept you as one if theirs.


Damn you scum lie. Come get them boy.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 15, 2022)

miketx said:


> Damn you scum lie. Come get them boy.


Yup, nothing but felons and frauds stealing membership money. NRA members are like abused children. They wouldn’t know what it’s like to be led by an honest person.


----------



## miketx (Jul 15, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yup, nothing but felons and frauds stealing membership money. NRA members are like abused children. They wouldn’t know what it’s like to be led by an honest person.


You're a liar, all day long. Likely a traitor to boot.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 15, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> It is a group that includes the *entire* populace of the nation.


That’s BS. It excludes unqualified people; the SC has said so in every firearm decision.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 15, 2022)

miketx said:


> You're a liar, all day long. Likely a traitor to boot.


You’re a traitor if you funnel laundered foriegn monies into US elections. That’s the corrupt NRA. .


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 15, 2022)

miketx said:


> You're a liar, all day long. Likely a traitor to boot.


Of course, you know I’m right.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 15, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Not wrong. @M14 Shooter is correct. A pump shotgun can kill just as many people just as fast.


So now there are two ignorant gun a holics.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jul 15, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s BS. It excludes unqualified people; the SC has said so in every firearm decision.


Individuals are excluded only through due process.  The rest of the populace has the right to keep and bear arms.




Dagosa said:


> So now there are two ignorant gun a holics.


No ignorance on our end.  You are the one who keeps making incorrect statements.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 15, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Individuals are excluded only through due process.  The rest of the populace has the right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> 
> 
> No ignorance on our end.  You are the one who keeps making incorrect statements.


Nope. They are excluded for NOT HAVING PERMITS, AGE REQUIREMENTS, LICENSES and for a plethora of locations. Try boarding  a plane with one or attending a Trump rally .


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 15, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Individuals are excluded only through due process.  The rest of the populace has the right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> 
> 
> No ignorance on our end.  You are the one who keeps making incorrect statements.


It’s utterly stupid to imply  shot guns are as effective as military assault based weapons. Dufus, if they were, they would be primary issue for the military. They are a lot cheaper you dumbos.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 15, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Individuals are excluded only through due process.  The rest of the populace has the right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> 
> 
> No ignorance on our end.  You are the one who keeps making incorrect statements.


Due process ? Utterly wrong. Firearms are restricted in every state in the union  for every average law abiding adult. No one is excluded  from firearm regulations. No one, nix nada….


----------



## Open Bolt (Jul 15, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Nope. They are excluded for NOT HAVING PERMITS, AGE REQUIREMENTS, LICENSES and for a plethora of locations. Try boarding  a plane with one or attending a Trump rally .


Shall-issue permits and licensing do not exclude law-abiding adults.  May issue permits and licensing are unconstitutional.

Gun free zones are limited in scope (or else they are unconstitutional).  They do not prevent people from carrying guns in general.

Minors have not yet attained all the rights of adulthood.




Dagosa said:


> It’s utterly stupid to imply shot guns are as effective as military assault based weapons.


No one said anything about military weapons.  The term "assault weapons" was in quotes because it was referring to ordinary hunting rifles like the AR-15.

That said, for the purposes of massacring people at close range, pump shotguns would probably be pretty close in effectiveness to a military assault weapon.




Dagosa said:


> Dufus,


Childish name-calling shows the weakness of your position.




Dagosa said:


> if they were, they would be primary issue for the military.


The military uses guns for purposes other than slaughtering people at close range.




Dagosa said:


> They are a lot cheaper


Not really.




Dagosa said:


> you dumbos.


Childish name-calling shows the weakness of your position.




Dagosa said:


> Due process ? Utterly wrong.


Not wrong.  Due process is the only way to remove someone's rights in America.




Dagosa said:


> Firearms are restricted in every state in the union for every average law abiding adult.


Any such restrictions do not prevent law-abiding adults from having guns.  If they did, they would be struck down as unconstitutional.




Dagosa said:


> No one is excluded from firearm regulations. No one, nix nada….


Firearms regulations in America do not prevent law abiding adults from having guns.  If they did, they would be struck down as unconstitutional.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 16, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Shall-issue permits and licensing do not exclude law-abiding adults.  May issue permits and licensing are unconstitutional.
> 
> Gun free zones are limited in scope (or else they are unconstitutional).  They do not prevent people from carrying guns in general.
> 
> ...


This the post is hilariously ignorant, uninformed and down right pretentious.

This is post of a lunatic; all these provisions as “unconstitutional “
That’s fking hilarious. According to the CONSTITUTION, the SC is the final arbiter of the constitution along with the governing bodies. Until changed dufus, every decsion by them IS  CONSTITUTIONAL.
Their decisions until changed become part of the constitution. Any fool knows amendments are part of the constitution. Geesus, you live in a dream world.
How long have you lived in this fking dream world ?

We’ll say this slowly.
“When the Supreme Court rules on a constitutional issue, that judgment is virtually final; *its decisions can be altered only by the rarely used procedure of constitutional amendment or by a new ruling of the Court*.”


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 16, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Firearms regulations in America do not prevent law abiding adults from having guns. If they did, they would be struck down as unconstitutional.


BS. You know absolutely nothing. What are you, a completely uninformed ? At least use the correct terms. “Having” a firearm means nothing in law. You either “possess” a fiream or have “ownership.” Try to talk like you know what it is you’re trying falsely claim.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 16, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Individuals are excluded only through due process.


Gee. How many times are you going to say “ due process” and not know what you’re talking about.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jul 16, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Gee. How many times are you going to say “ due process” and not know what you’re talking about.


You are the only person here who does not know what he is talking about.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jul 16, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> BS. You know absolutely nothing. What are you, a completely uninformed ?


Note again that you are the one who keeps making incorrect statements.

No one has been able to point out any untrue statements in _my_ posts.




Dagosa said:


> At least use the correct terms. “Having” a firearm means nothing in law. You either “possess” a fiream or have “ownership.”


Nonsense.  "Having" is a perfectly appropriate term.

Do you need help figuring out how to use a dictionary?




Dagosa said:


> Try to talk like you know what it is you’re trying falsely claim.


You are the only person here who has made false claims.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jul 16, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> This the post is hilariously ignorant, uninformed and down right pretentious.


Wrong again.  Everything I said is correct.  You are the only person here who doesn't know what he is talking about.




Dagosa said:


> This is post of a lunatic; all these provisions as “unconstitutional “


Your hatred of freedom (the 9/11 attackers hated our freedom too) is what is lunatic.  There is nothing crazy about me speaking in support of freedom and civil liberties.




Dagosa said:


> That’s fking hilarious. According to the CONSTITUTION, the SC is the final arbiter of the constitution along with the governing bodies. Until changed dufus,


Your reliance on childish name-calling instead of relying on facts and logic should tell you something about the bankruptcy of your position.




Dagosa said:


> every decsion by them IS CONSTITUTIONAL.


Wrong again.  When the supreme court issues decisions that are contrary to the Constitution, those decisions are wrong.

But if you do blindly accept that all their decisions are constitutional, then I guess you have no complaints about any of their recent decisions?




Dagosa said:


> Their decisions until changed become part of the constitution.


No.  The Constitution is only what is written.




Dagosa said:


> Any fool knows amendments are part of the constitution.


Supreme Court rulings are not Constitutional amendments.




Dagosa said:


> Geesus, you live in a dream world.
> How long have you lived in this fking dream world ?


What you call a dream world is what everyone else calls reality.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The House passes a gun control bill in response to the Buffalo and Uvalde shootings
> 
> 
> It has almost no chance of becoming law as the Senate pursues negotiations focused on improving mental health programs, bolstering school security and enhancing background checks.
> ...


Wrong.

The ignorance of Republicans and the dishonest, anti-truth right.

Those under 21 will still be able to acquire AR 15s via intra-state face-to-face sales and gifting.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 16, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> all semi automatic rifles would require a person to be 21 or older to purchase.


From an FFL.

Not from a private party.

Those 18 to 20 may purchase and possess AR 15s, even if this measure were signed into law.

It’s a lie to claim that those 18 to 20 would be comprehensively prohibited from buying and possessing AR 15s.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 16, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Oleg Volk FTW!


No, for the lie.









						The Hitler gun control lie
					

Gun rights activists who cite the dictator as a reason against gun control have their history dangerously wrong




					www.salon.com


----------



## miketx (Jul 16, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> You can refuse for a short while.  It is largely a fantasy that you'd be able to hold out very long against the US government.  Ruby Ridge and Waco are good examples.


I don't give a fuck, commie.


----------



## miketx (Jul 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No, for the lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your one of the biggest liars here.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 16, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Wrong again.  Everything I said is correct.  You are the only person here who doesn't know what he is talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Utter babble. Your knowledge of constitutional law is on the level of Trump. Try to get a grip and do some research.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 16, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Wrong again.  Everything I said is correct.  You are the only person here who doesn't know what he is talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have nothing better to do then  spread tripe ?


----------



## miketx (Jul 16, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Utter babble. Your knowledge of constitutional law is on the level of Trump. Try to get a grip and do some research.


Hey, I got an idea, STOP LYING!


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 16, 2022)

miketx said:


> Hey, I got an idea, STOP LYING!


Sure you have one idea. It’s about the only thing you can handle.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jul 16, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Utter babble. Your knowledge of constitutional law is on the level of Trump. Try to get a grip and do some research.


You are the only one here who is posting untrue statements about Constitutional law.




Dagosa said:


> You have nothing better to do then  spread tripe ?


You are the only one here who is spreading tripe.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jul 17, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No, for the lie.


It's no lie that armed resistors would perish one by one, and would be able to take some of the bad guys with them.

More from Oleg Volk:


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 17, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> You are the only one here who is posting untrue statements about Constitutional law.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only one here who is spreading tripe.


Pretending you know what is unconstitutional is utter nonsense. You’re a fraud.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 17, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> It's no lie that armed resistors would perish one by one, and would be able to take some of the bad guys with them.
> 
> More from Oleg Volk:


You don't have a freakin idea do you ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 17, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> No one has been able to point out any untrue statements in _my_ posts.


That’s because they all are.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jul 17, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Pretending you know what is unconstitutional is utter nonsense.


Unlike you I do not have to pretend.  I actually know what I am talking about.

And bans on pistol grips and flash suppressors are entirely unconstitutional.




Dagosa said:


> You’re a fraud.


No.  _You're_ a fraud.

You are the one here who keeps posting untrue statements.




Dagosa said:


> You don't have a freakin idea do you ?


Of course I do.  You're the one who keep positing untrue statements.




Dagosa said:


> That’s because they all are.


Liar.  You can't point out any untrue statements in any of my posts.

I've pointed out untrue statements in _your_ posts over and over again.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 18, 2022)

I cannot imagine why anyone would not have Dagosa on ignore.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Unlike you I do not have to pretend.  I actually know what I am talking about.
> 
> And bans on pistol grips and flash suppressors are entirely unconstitutional.
> 
> ...


I’m waiting for something, anything that isn’t made up shit.
There you go again, pretending you’re a member of the SC.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I cannot imagine why anyone would not have Dagosa on ignore.


Sure, you guys bail out as soon as anyone calls you on your made up shit.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I’m waiting for something, anything that isn’t made up shit.


Everything that I've said to you is true.

As one example, "that laws against pistol grips and flash suppressors are unconstitutional" is true.




Dagosa said:


> There you go again, pretending you’re a member of the SC.


Nonsense.  You do not have to be a member of the Supreme Court in order to point out that a law violates the Constitution.




Dagosa said:


> Sure, you guys bail out as soon as anyone calls you on your made up shit.


Everything that M14 Shooter says to you is true as well.  And that goes for all the other gun rights activists here too.

Here's some more from Oleg Volk:


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Everything that I've said to you is true.


Cause Tucker said so ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Everything that I've said to you is true.
> 
> As one example, "that laws against pistol grips and flash suppressors are unconstitutional" is true.
> 
> ...


Gun rights activist…..gun a holics. Get a life. You’re not an expert on right or wrong.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Nonsense. You do not have to be a member of the Supreme Court in order to point out that a law violates the Constitution.


You really do. It’s the SC that is the final arbiter of the constitution and what is constitutional or not. You just proved  you’re a fraud.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Cause Tucker said so ?


No.  Because my facts are all correct.




Dagosa said:


> Gun rights activist…..gun a holics. Get a life. You’re not an expert on right or wrong.


That does not change the fact that we are right and you are wrong.




Dagosa said:


> You really do.


No we don't.  All that is needed is an understanding of the law and the Constitution.




Dagosa said:


> It’s the SC that is the final arbiter of the constitution and what is constitutional or not.


That's nice.  But it doesn't prevent anyone else from pointing out that unconstitutional laws are unconstitutional.




Dagosa said:


> You just proved you’re a fraud.


No I didn't.

Pointing out facts that the left finds inconvenient does not make a person a fraud.

Another from Oleg Volk:


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Jul 20, 2022)

miketx said:


> I don't give a fuck, commie.



Good for you, Mike.  You are as cogent and intellectual as ever.


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You have nothing better to do then  spread tripe ?


Sez the tripest.


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Good for you, Mike.  You are as cogent and intellectual as ever.


Thank you ma'am!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 20, 2022)

Apparently, MikeTX doesn't understand sarcasm.


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Apparently, MikeTX doesn't understand sarcasm.


Apparently you are a communist traitor.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Jul 20, 2022)

miketx said:


> Thank you ma'am!



You're welcome.  Or as you say "Yore welcumm."


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 20, 2022)

miketx


miketx said:


> Apparently you are a communist traitor.


says the supporter of a dufus who tried to overthrow the election.


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> miketx
> 
> says the supporter of a dufus who tried to overthrow the election.


Sez the lying traitor.


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> You're welcome.  Or as you say "Yore welcumm."


No, lying traitor, I can speak fluently.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 20, 2022)

miketx said:


> Sez the lying traitor.


Really ? You are the fools supporting Putin/Trump fiasco and election fraud. You’re fools in the Big Steal lie, climate change, covid, trickle down and like Trump…who is a lying sack of shit, are his little lap dogs. Now whine about Hillary and Hunter


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Really ? You are the fools supporting Putin/Trump fiasco and election fraud. You’re fools in the Big Steal lie, climate change, covid, trickle down and like Trump…who is a lying sack of shit, are his little lap dogs. Now whine about Hillary and Hunter


Never have mentioned either of them, liar. As far a Putin, fake news.


----------

